# axolotls on ebay



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

- Leucistic AXOLOTL - Adult - on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Mar-08 21:29:06 BST)

Not sure if axolotls are allowed or not. Last time I alerted ebay they ignored me, and allowed the lot to complete.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

They shouldn't be allowed IMO, though fish are...


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont think they should be allowed, ebay are good at ignoring people :bash:


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, they fall under "pond animals"


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

didn't know pond animals were allowed, does that mean ducks are allowed, swans?


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha, it means aquatic pond animals. There is a section in the eBay T&C's that will tell you about their live animal laws. It's osmething like Fish, Pond Aquatics and Insects like locusts etc are allowed. Personally, I don't think any of them should be allowed on eBay..


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Fully agree with you.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Imagine a swan being allowed to be sold on eBay anyway.. :whistling2:

Here's eBay's T&Cs on Live stuff.

*Live Animals*

Live animals or pets other than the exceptions noted here, may not be listed on eBay. The sales of the following items are permitted, provided that the seller guarantees in the listing that the animals will be packaged safely and posted via next day delivery.

Aquarium or pond fish, snails or similar creatures.
Lobsters, crabs, shellfish and other similar creatures that are live when sold but intended for human consumption.
Live insects, crickets and worms used as bait or feeder food for pets.


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting, a bit ambiguous, I think axolotls is pushing it a bit. If those then Fire bellied newts -> Toads -> Frogs. :crazy:


----------

